
Cuttlefish given 3D glasses use human-like stereopsis to determine prey distance - bookofjoe
https://youtu.be/5-1aszCeQ4U
======
bookofjoe
[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/2/eaay6036](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/2/eaay6036)

